# Hooter Shorts!!



## tinytoddy (Jun 11, 2010)

Here I am in my extra small Hooter shorts. (big deal right?) 

View attachment shorts.jpg


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 11, 2010)

And here is a friend trying on my Hooter shorts!! She was just able to squeeze them above her calves. 

View attachment tiny.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 11, 2010)

First pic looks like a man trying on Hooter's shorts. Are you sure they're your Hooter's shorts? Are you a man? If you are a man, how did you get a job at Hooter's?


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes I am a man, and I bought them off of E-Bay. And no I don't work there. Used to go there quite a bit, not as much a fan with the new uniform and all. It was better when they kept it shiny. Now the few times that I do go out it is to the "Tilt A Kilt".


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jun 11, 2010)

I really really really really want Hooters shorts!!!


----------



## Weeze (Jun 11, 2010)

How is this still on the Main Board? Can I ask what this has to do with fat at all?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2010)

Weeze said:


> How is this still on the Main Board? Can I ask what this has to do with fat at all?



There's a man. In Hooter shorts. Really, sometimes we need to just go with the flow.

I like to think of this as a gift from baby Jesus.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 11, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> Here I am in my extra small Hooter shorts. (big deal right?)



Mrs Ho Ho and I do quite a bit of bicycling. I like bright colors, but don't want to look like a 72 y.o. Lance Armstrong wannabe. I have a number of red and orange tees from the electrical union and these work great. Those orange shorts would compliment the shirts very nicely (and I gotta admit, I've got a neat, tight ass from all the biking.)

Mrs Ho Ho looks great in colors like that too. I did a bit of a search to see if the shorts, et c., could be had, without the need of having a friend in the business, and found this. Lotsa great pix and blog entries.

The Hooters Girl (blog.) All you wanted to know, but . . .


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 11, 2010)

Weeze said:


> How is this still on the Main Board? Can I ask what this has to do with fat at all?


 
Well, his friend just barely managed to get those tiny silky hooter shorts to her calves. That's topical, eh?


----------



## Aswani (Jun 11, 2010)

Tiny, I know you're proud to be an itty-bitty little pixie that only weights 97 pounds, but I have trouble believing those are your shorts in the second picture. Undoubtedly those look like shorts that would fit a 5-year-old boy comfortably and NOT a grown man--and a grown man is clearly what you are based upon your profile photo. The shorts your wearing in the first pic have a nice comfy look. The shorts in the second pic look like they'd be comfy around one of her calves--and from what I can see, her calf isn't bigger than a 5-year-old boy's torso. Not many human's are--regardless of their size.

Something's rotten in Denmark Tiny.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 11, 2010)

ohhhh tiny got served.


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Mrs Ho Ho and I do quite a bit of bicycling. I like bright colors, but don't want to look like a 72 y.o. Lance Armstrong wannabe. I have a number of red and orange tees from the electrical union and these work great. Those orange shorts would compliment the shirts very nicely (and I gotta admit, I've got a neat, tight ass from all the biking.)
> 
> Mrs Ho Ho looks great in colors like that too. I did a bit of a search to see if the shorts, et c., could be had, without the need of having a friend in the business, and found this. Lotsa great pix and blog entries.
> 
> The Hooters Girl (blog.) All you wanted to know, but . . .



Thanks for the thread!! I am not a fan of the new shorts as I like the shiny stuff!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> I like the shiny stuff!!



Why are we just now hearing about this?!


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Those actually are the same shorts. Here is another comparison. These are a super size 2X size Hooter shorts. (they don't have the insigna on it, but they are the same kind) 

View attachment tiny legs.jpg


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 14, 2010)

And here is the same girl wearing those shorts. They fit her quite nicely in my mind!! 

View attachment big legs.jpg


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Jes said:


> Why are we just now hearing about this?!



Have I been repeating myself? I can't help it sometimes!! LOL!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 14, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> Here I am in my *extra small Hooter shorts*. (big deal right?)






tinytoddy said:


> Those actually are the same shorts. Here is another comparison. These are a super size *2X size Hooter shorts*. (they don't have the insigna on it, but they are the same kind)



Wank fodder


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

Todd, you have some of the longest legs I've seen in a profile shot. You're nice and lanky.


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Jes said:


> Todd, you have some of the longest legs I've seen in a profile shot. You're nice and lanky.



I don't think I have ever been called lanky. I am a shorty, so yes that is a first!! Or are you giving me a little sarcasm? LOL!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> I don't think I have ever been called lanky. I am a shorty, so yes that is a first!! Or are you giving me a little sarcasm? LOL!!



I am absolutely not giving you sarcasm. Your photos show a fairly tall man. If you wanna play Gary Coleman, you're gonna need better photoshop.


----------



## tinytoddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Jes said:


> I am absolutely not giving you sarcasm. Your photos show a fairly tall man. If you wanna play Gary Coleman, you're gonna need better photoshop.



I said that I photoshopped some of the earlier photos, but these last 5-6 pictures are true to form.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 14, 2010)

Why is this thread making me laugh uncontrollably? Anyone remember the tiny guy who wanted to be the size of an ant and would ask you if you would step on him?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 14, 2010)

Or the guy that got boners from fat girls walking in sand..


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Or the guy that got boners from fat girls walking in sand..



i LOVE that guy! What about the one who wanted to know if you were bigger than the chair you were sitting in. Bigger than a car, bigger than a boat, bigger than a house...


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 14, 2010)

Or the guy that liked amazonian type women, sumo wrestlers, etc....


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 14, 2010)

Dude, you might be a lot of things, tiny isn't one of them.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Or the guy that liked amazonian type women, sumo wrestlers, etc....



and the guy, who always reminds me of you Todd, who wanted to be a worm and have a woman be a bird, and eat him. I don't think the worm costume was shiny though.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 22, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Or the guy that got boners from fat girls walking in sand..



Dude lucked out with that fetish!
"Yeah, I live on the beach... Wanna go for a walk by the sea in the moonlight?"
"Oh you're so romantic!"
:BONER: 

Ahahahahah!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 12, 2010)

:doh:


----------



## joswitch (Jul 12, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> :doh:



Aw, c'mon! This is some great material here! Give me a break!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 12, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Aw, c'mon! This is some great material here! Give me a break!



LOL!!! :happy:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 12, 2010)

Why is everyone so down on TinyToddy? I love TinyToddy. I've developed a special, comfy compartment in my purse so I can carry him around with me everywhere I go. Now, to catch him.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why is everyone so down on TinyToddy? I love TinyToddy. I've developed a special, comfy compartment in my purse so I can carry him around with me everywhere I go. Now, to catch him.


Three words: Pot o' gold.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Three words: Pot o' gold.


----------



## tinytoddy (Jul 15, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why is everyone so down on TinyToddy? I love TinyToddy. I've developed a special, comfy compartment in my purse so I can carry him around with me everywhere I go. Now, to catch him.



I would probably pee my pants if you got ahold of me!!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 15, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> I would probably pee my pants if you got ahold of me!!!



Oops! Then you would have to change your handle to TinyDidy


----------



## tinytoddy (Jul 21, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Oops! Then you would have to change your handle to TinyDidy



That gives me an idea!! Maybe if I wore a pamper I would be able to fill out those Hooter shorts!!


----------



## edvis (Jan 12, 2014)

What's her name?


tinytoddy said:


> And here is the same girl wearing those shorts. They fit her quite nicely in my mind!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 13, 2014)

Roflcopter!


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 13, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> "_First pic looks like a man trying on Hooter's shorts. Are you sure they're your Hooter's shorts? Are you a man? *If you are a man, how did you get a job at Hooter's?*_"


Lots of guys work at _Hooter's_ either as cooks or in management. And, although they don't typically work in the same uniform as the servers, the work-culture is a bit...eh...._jokey_? Wouldn't surprise me at all to hear of an actual Hooter's guy having dressed up as a Hooter's girl on an occasional or one-time basis.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 13, 2014)

This guy is straight necroposting all over the board.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 13, 2014)

Just getting a fresh set of eyes on stuff like this. Just to clean-up any loose-ends. Like a cold-case detective.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 15, 2014)

edvis said:


> What's her name?



Necro Post


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Necro Post


LOL................


----------

